# Maltese Gone Crazy!!! Funny Maltese video



## PoopsysDaddy (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my baby Poopsy. When he gets excited, he will run in big circles around the yard, growling and barking.

I assure you, he is very well-adjusted. He just gets extra playful sometimes, and if I let him out into my fenced-in backyard, this is what he does.

Hope you enjoy it.

Canis Demonicus Episode 1 - Demon possessed Maltese.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that ankle biter looks familiar LOL. mine runs like that too but no barking or growling and I have a smaller yard so smaller circles. It's fun to watch and funny how they can look like angels and then go crazy. LOL
oh but he does start growling if he goes for the pant legs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sooo funny.  I call Tyler Turbo Dog when he does that-- but he does it in our apartment. :w00t::w00t: Some people call it The Zoomies. Tyler makes some of the noises and isn't really bitey but really gets going in a pattern like crazy...and then stops. :blink::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL your Poopsy looks and sounds a lot like my Aolani in this video. These little guys sure do pack a lot of energy!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Look like he was having a great time!!!! I love to see them having such fun!!! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine all do that too..."zoomies" is what we call it. Sasha is the only one that will run up and bite at your pants or fabric like she's trying to tug at you to join her,then she will chase you and want you to chase her... Sasha makes the grunty noises too.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Zoomies:chili::chili: There is nothing better than puppy Zoomies:aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL  I LOVED IT!!!! thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute video! Poopsy sure gets plenty of exercise. I bet a good long nap follows that!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a happy little pup! Yes, we have zoomies at our house too!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He's got the zoomies:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:so cute!


----------

